# XBox One DRM Back with a Vengeance



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

​

Remember how Microsoft wanted to introduce a 24-hour online check to make sure that only the _"rightful owner"_ plays a given video game? Remember how they had to do a 180 on it because the Internet collectively lost its mind? Well, it would seem that this DRM was placed back into the system stealthily and is in full swing as we speak, as shown in the video above.

Originally covered by a satirist website FGCNN, the incident occured during a Killer Instinct tournament. The system kicked the users offline and out of the game during the check. Giving Microsoft the benefit of the doubt, they contacted Microsoft regarding the issue, to no avail.

To prove that no foul play was involved, the parties involved in the incident posted the feed of the entire match that was affected here.

Here's for hoping that this is just a left-over from the system that could've been and that this _"feature"_ will be removed by future updates.

*UPDATE:* Microsoft representatives have stated that there is no 24-hour check on the XBox One and the issue was unrelated to that form of DRM, it is currently being investigated more thoroughly. Kudos to chavosaur for the update on the situation.

 Source
 Update


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2013)

bwa hahahahahahaha they NEVER took it out in the 1st place they only wanted you to believe they did. same with the rrod it's STILL there. the xbone is pure garbage i'm going with sony even though their still despicable but not as despicable as M$


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh man, i hope this goes viral and spreads like wildfire. Telling us they got rid of the 24hour checkup and now this! They flat out lied and i hope they get a huge backlash about it. Did anyone really think they would just straight up get rid of it tho?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 18, 2013)

One more reason the xbox 1 this generation will fail.


----------



## Dork (Dec 18, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> "Th-thanks guys for showing us the error of our ways."
> Everyone runs back to Microsoft. Once they have their consumers by the balls the flip the DRM right back on just like that.


 
I TRIED TO WARN YOU, WHY DIDN'T YOU LISTEN


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

Although this was covered by a satirist website, the video evidence is convincing enough to make me believe that the ownership check is indeed in the system, which is why I didn't post this as a rumour. It's pretty sad to see stuff like this popping up since, as said on the source website, it is inconvenience for the sake of inconvenience. This _has_ to go.

Do note that the system didn't allow the player to save progress - the player filmed was just immediately kicked out of the game with no option to return to it without performing the ownership check.

*inb4Gahars:* XBox phone home?


----------



## Snailface (Dec 18, 2013)

There might be just a little hyperbole going on in this thread.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 18, 2013)

maybe it will be for digital retail versions and/or pub/dev Microsoft Studios and their subdivisions (First and 2nd party) only titles?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> maybe it will be for digital retail versions and/or pub/dev Microsoft Studios and their subdivisions (First and 2nd party) only titles?


 
It would seem like the check is only an issue with digital releases - with a physical release, you only have to insert the disk. It's currently unknown what the scope of the problem is as Microsoft didn't comment upon it.


----------



## GHANMI (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe they are already busy with repairing / answering for all those who fell for the "Xbox 360 Compatibility Unlock of Death" prank? 
Fuck them.
Deceiving customers like that isn't going to get them anywhere. If this proves true, the Xbone will be their last console


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It would seem like the check is only an issue with digital releases



Isn't that worse. Obviously if you're playing the digital release on your console, you have rights to it.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> I TRIED TO WARN YOU, WHY DIDN'T YOU LISTEN


 

Don't call it a grave, it's the future you made for yourselves, etc.

Man, the Xbox One is like that girl from class who was never really ugly, but kind of unappealing because she' never cared about her appearance. Then one day she puts in a little bit of effort and she cleans up nicely. You talk to her, you get to know her, ask her out, and everything seems great, like the perfect Hollywood turnaround love story. You're on cloud nine until you take her home and she takes off her pants, and then you see that she has a penis, and that penis is also a twelve barreled shotgun and then bam, you're lying dead with what you hope is only buckshot in your chest.

Thanks a lot, Microsoft.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't get this. 
This is literally the first and ONLY reported incident of this stuff happening. 
How the hell can we just immediately assume they already put it back in? 
As someone who has 2 digital titles (Killer instinct And Ryse Son of Rome) 
I can safely say I've never once been kicked off while playing my digital games. 
Y'all are taking one announcement and blowing it WAAAYY the fuck out of proportion.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I don't get this.
> This is literally the first and ONLY reported incident of this stuff happening.
> How the hell can we just immediately assume they already put it back in?
> As someone who has 2 digital titles (Killer instinct And Ryse Son of Rome)
> ...


 
GBAtemp blowing something out of proportion?
What? Get out, that never happens.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I don't get this.
> This is literally the first and ONLY reported incident of this stuff happening.
> How the hell can we just immediately assume they already put it back in?
> As someone who has 2 digital titles (Killer instinct And Ryse Son of Rome)
> ...



The article does say that it happened to another person as well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> This is literally the first and ONLY reported incident of this stuff happening.


No it isn't - read the source.


> How the hell can we just immediately assume they already put it back in?


Because we literally just saw it on the screen, ergo it's _"in there"_.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2013)

So we have One video of a tourney that happened that Even Foxi says could have been using old hardware that still had the check in in place, and one post from some random guy with no actual evidence other then his post. 
Console has been out for CLOSE to a month now and this issue hasn't been reported by anyone until now (and keep in mind, the latest system update was installed about a week or so ago, and still nothing was reported after the update.) 
So this is literally the only evidence available, the only report, and yet we are gonna immediately accept it as fact. 
OOOOOOOOKAY.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

Xbox One is now Xbox Done


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Xbox One is now Xbox Done


 
That's quite the Xbox Pun.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 18, 2013)

It's the gift that keeps on giving.

Anyway, they should fix this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmm...I would check on my little brother's XBone, but we don't have any digital games yet...so...

Meh. /care. Seeing how anyone with an XBone is probably going to be connected to the internet anyways, I couldn't give a rats ass.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hmm...I would check on my little brother's XBone, but we don't have any digital games yet...so...
> 
> Meh. /care. Seeing how anyone with an XBone is probably going to be connected to the internet anyways, I couldn't give a rats ass.


You could technically check with Killer Instinct since its Free for all Xbones~


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> same with the rrod it's STILL there.


 
An RRoD can be anything, faulty harddisk to disconnected DVD drive to overheating/loose solder joints.
They fixed heating issues from late Falcons on.
PS3's suffer from YLOD which was also fixed in late Phatties.

And if you're going on about overheating, well even your Gamecube can overheat.



In 5 years, Both Sony and MS have online checks and nobody cares about it anymore.
Vast majority if not all of the 360/PS3 owners (XBone/PS4 by then) has their console connected to the web.
So you won't even notice such a check

Oh GBATemp, never change.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 18, 2013)

Microsoft needs to fix their spybox with another patch and get rid of the DRM once and for all since it's ending up like Norton where you delete the main program and some remnants remain like a rootkit.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't mind connecting to the internet for a daily DRM check. The thing that makes me mad is that they LIED to the consumers, and were sneaky about the whole DRM thing.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I read that the xbone sold a million units in less than 24 hours. And that was little over 3 weeks ago.

In other words: there are two options here, and I'm not sure which one is the more painful one:

1. this is a simple bug that only happens very occasionally. It is demonstrated in the post in the OP...and blown way out of proportion by anyone who thinks this news is bringing doom to anyone (*looks at other tempers* yeah...that's you, all right).
2. microsoft willfully lied to everyone that they reverted their policy, yet NOBODY EVEN FREAKIN' NOTICED that so-called "evil" program.


In the latter case...wow. And I thought that "it has no gaems" was an insult to a console. I say we should add "it has no plaeyrs" to it, as that would mean the thing is barely played to begin with. Or are we really supposed to believe that this is one of the very, very, very, VERY exceptional cases of "taking your console offline"?




Foxi4 said:


> No it isn't - read the source.


Erm...that source has mention of one (and exactly one) other person with the same incident in the same game. So c'mon. Cut him some slack. I know what literal means, but I don't think Chavosaur meant literal to mean...well...literal.

@Chavosau


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, this seems pretty isolated. When I first saw this, I figure it was just old hardware. If they'd put it back in, no doubt we'd be seeing more pitchforks and torches across the broad waving swathes of 1s and 0s (aka the internet).


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> In 5 years, Both Sony and MS have online checks and nobody cares about it anymore.
> Vast majority if not all of the 360/PS3 owners (XBone/PS4 by then) has their console connected to the web.
> So you won't even notice such a check
> 
> Oh GBATemp, never change.


Can't vouch for the XBox 360 but on the PS3 the only Online check I can think of occurs after an Instant Game Collection game reaches its expiration date in order to check whether the subscription was extended. The rest is done with installed licenses and and server-side SEN account checks.

That being said, the XBox One check is not a big deal as long as the system is Online and most of'em are. The problem I have is that Microsoft introduced it behind the scenes and flat-out lied to its customers.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That being said, the XBox One check is not a big deal as long as the system is Online and most of'em are. The problem I have is that Microsoft introduced it behind the scenes and flat-out lied to its customers.


 
Except we don't really know if it's been introduced at all, seeing how it's just this one game and this one incident that's been legitimately posted/proved. If it's indeed this one game, it's more than likely it's just a fluke rather than OMG MICROSOFT LIED THAT HURTS MY FEELINGS BOOHOO  

Stop jumping to conclusions Foxi4SegaSony, it makes you look like a dirty disgusting fanboy 

I will literally go home later tonight, download Killer Instinct, and "document" my experience (either with video or pornophotographic proof, whatever), so instead of JUMPING TO CONCLUSIONS we can, y'know, calmly and thoroughly investigate the situation.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2013)

Y'know this actually reminded me when I was trying to play some PSP games on my vita during a flight. Obviously no wifi, half my games didn't work. They were forcing me to go online to check if I actually owned it ,which made perfect sense considering I downloaded them straight from the PSN store and some I had even run -before I turned off my wifi-. Those kind of checks are complete bullshit.

Needless to say I was pretty pissed off and slept most of my 8 hour flight.


EDIT: Oh and the point of this is to point out that Microsoft isn't Hitler because they aren't the first to pull bullshit like online-checks, if they even exist at all in Xbox Ones outside of some very isolated cases so far.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 18, 2013)

but as shown in the video it is an isolated case only because the console was without internet, I'm sure that the message don't appear if you are connected to internet and perform the check silently.
thing is you can't perform an online check at events because you don't have internet there(at least on the event I have assisted), leaving the consoles unusable for tournaments. imagine you assist to an event, you are on the heat of a Smash bros battle and suddenly the game closes itself because there is no internet to check the ownership of the game.
for daily use I don't see a great problem, but for situations like the one described above there is a problem.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except we don't really know if it's been introduced at all, seeing how it's just this one game and this one incident that's been legitimately posted/proved. If it's indeed this one game, it's more than likely it's just a fluke rather than OMG MICROSOFT LIED THAT HURTS MY FEELINGS BOOHOO
> 
> Stop jumping to conclusions Foxi4SegaSony, it makes you look like a dirty disgusting fanboy
> 
> I will literally go home later tonight, download Killer Instinct, and "document" my experience (either with video or pornophotographic proof, whatever), so instead of JUMPING TO CONCLUSIONS we can, y'know, calmly and thoroughly investigate the situation.


Sure, please do. All I'm saying is that it's an Online-only check that wasn't supposed to be there. I reserve my judgement until Microsoft comments on this or until the issue is researched further. Right now, we don't know what caused it to pop up, I'm merly informing others that such a check exists - don't mistake it for fanboyism.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sure, please do. All I'm saying is that it's an Online-only check that wasn't supposed to be there. I reserve my judgement until Microsoft comments on this or until the issue is researched further. Right now, we don't know what caused it to pop up, I'm merly informing others that such a check exists - don't mistake it for fanboyism.





Foxi4 said:


> That being said, the XBox One check is not a big deal as long as the system is Online and most of'em are. The problem I have is that Microsoft introduced it behind the scenes and flat-out lied to its customers.


Yep, merely informing others that they totally did and flat out lied when we have no knowledge of either  Might want to edit your post a bit, then, seeing how every one else is a bit assblasted by your posts.


----------



## emigre (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah this sounds like a shit load of hyperbole and over exaggeration to be honest.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yep, merely informing others that they totally did and flat out lied when we have no knowledge of either  Might want to edit your post a bit, then, seeing how every one else is a bit assblasted by your posts.


A check that was supposed to be removed appears to be still there - that's a lie. Requires more research, but notwithstanding, it's there.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 18, 2013)

And thus the Xbox 180 became the Xbox 360


----------



## bowser (Dec 18, 2013)

Xbox One DRM - *D*id *R*eally *M*ean it


----------



## Clarky (Dec 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can't vouch for the XBox 360 but on the PS3 the only Online check I can think of occurs after an Instant Game Collection game reaches its expiration date in order to check whether the subscription was extended. The rest is done with installed licenses and and server-side SEN account checks.
> 
> That being said, the XBox One check is not a big deal as long as the system is Online and most of'em are. The problem I have is that Microsoft introduced it behind the scenes and flat-out lied to its customers.


I can remember a few Capcom games sold on psn had an online check every time you started them while on the 360 they could be played offline, but that was more to do with Capcom rather than ms or sony


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't for the life of me believe there are still people here who are ok with this... i mean ya you wen't out and spent 600 on the xbox (big mistake) it's not final return it get you're money back.


----------



## moerik (Dec 18, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> And if you're going on about overheating, well even your Gamecube can overheat.


 
I can confirm that when my Gamecube shut itself off when I was on a Legend of Zelda; Ocarina of Time - Masters Quest marathon, playing it for hours non-stop, and losing a lot of progress.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2013)

moerik said:


> I can confirm that when my Gamecube shut itself off when I was on a Legend of Zelda; Ocarina of Time - Masters Quest marathon, playing it for hours non-stop, and losing a lot of progress.


 
Maybe it's time to open it up and dust it out? ;p


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> As someone who has 2 digital titles (Killer instinct And Ryse Son of Rome)
> I can safely say I've never once been kicked off while playing my digital games.



Yeah, but have you tried playing them after not being connected to the internet for more than 24 hrs?


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Yeah, but have you tried playing them after not being connected to the internet for more than 24 hrs?


Yes :|
To test this exact theory. 
I tend to test all of my games for DRM checks, especially the Xbox One because of all the controversy. 
I did it on my 360 too (I could never play borderlands 2 offline for this exact reason, because it had a check in and if I wasn't online, I couldn't play my digital version) 
It's been a little while since I've checked but I could always do it again


----------



## PityOnU (Dec 18, 2013)

Is this the Xbox One and Microsoft's ecosystem performing the license check (what was originally proposed) or is this a game specific, publisher decision to add the license check in (their current policy)?


----------



## Nebz (Dec 18, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Is this the Xbox One and Microsoft's ecosystem performing the license check (what was originally proposed) or is this a game specific, publisher decision to add the license check in (their current policy)?


 
Not sure on what you may exactly be speaking of but it sounds like what I read on Kotaku this evening at work.


> ...The outage occurs around the 6:35 mark of the above video, and the DRM check is done after the match was finished, so the players were not booted mid-round.
> 
> Yes, this is how digital-only games work and not just for the Xbox One, when multiple accounts are on one console. What would most easily solve the problem in a competition setting, though, is if _Killer Instinct _was on a disc, which it is not.
> So either the console has to be the unit that bought the game, or an account that bought the game must be signed in, to pass the ownership check if the Internet goes out...


 
The title of this thread has surely rustled jimmies. You're better than this, tempers v__v

http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-drm-check-poses-problem-for-killer-instinct-at-1485708399


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2013)

Nebz said:


> Not sure on what you may exactly be speaking of but it sounds like what I read on Kotaku this evening at work.
> 
> 
> The title of this thread has surely rustled jimmies. You're better than this, tempers v__v
> ...


Thanks so much for the clarification, I didn't even think about this kind of situation. 
We certainly need a topic title change then, the thread is NOT what it appears to be.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2013)

for some reason they cant remove the check for digital games... and then it would be unfair for only digital players to suffer that fate, so they just HAVE to bring it back to disk buyers too


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't worry Sony won't be far behind in this, remember they had the same system in place the only difference is that they left it up to the publishers.

On the topic at hand, this whole DRM thing is getting out of hand... I would say it can't get much worse but I have learned to never say that... All we need now is the return of code wheels....


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Isn't that worse. Obviously if you're playing the digital release on your console, you have rights to it.


 

No, it doesn't.  About as much as playing a cracked version of a game on your computer means you have the rights license for it.

The Xbox 360 Non-JTAG exploit says "hi".


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 19, 2013)

I sure hope this is a prank, otherwise I know someone who will develop a killer instinct themselves.

Edit: Wait a minute. The video that shows the evidence has been removed by the uploader. Yes Foxi, that video you have does not play. So if this was just a fluke, then why the hell was the video removed? By the uploader, no less? You think they forced him to take it off? Because that's what they usually do: claim copyright to it and voila, you never see it again. But he beat them to it.

Edit 2: Not like anyone cares, but this is the website where I got the topic for my thread from...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Don't worry Sony won't be far behind in this, remember they had the same system in place the only difference is that they left it up to the publishers.



No they didn't. Everybody misinterpreted that. That was regarding online passes, no different than what we had.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Yes :|
> To test this exact theory.
> I tend to test all of my games for DRM checks, especially the Xbox One because of all the controversy.
> I did it on my 360 too (I could never play borderlands 2 offline for this exact reason, because it had a check in and if I wasn't online, I couldn't play my digital version)
> It's been a little while since I've checked but I could always do it again


Have to call bullshit here...  I spend a lot of time in hotels with my job.  My xbox 360 goes with me every time.  It's a pain in the ass to connect to hotel wifi with my 360 so I never bother.  I play all of my digital games just fine (including Borderlands 2).

If you can't play a legitimately acquired digital game on your xbox 360 without an Internet connection then you don't have the license for that game on that console, which is likely the case here with Killer Instinct.  Someone logged into a console that was not their "Home Console" and downloaded the DLC content to it for use in the tournament.  Internet connection goes down and so does the ability to access LIVE as well as that content.  

That is why the "transfer licenses" option is there.  To provide a legitimate way of moving your digital content to, and accessing it on, a new console.  Otherwise I could just download my profile and content to all my friends consoles  and they'd have a shit-ton of free games seeing as 90% of my 360 game collection is digital.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Have to call bullshit here...  I spend a lot of time in hotels with my job.  My xbox 360 goes with me every time.  It's a pain in the ass to connect to hotel wifi with my 360 so I never bother.  I play all of my digital games just fine (including Borderlands 2).
> 
> If you can't play a legitimately acquired digital game on your xbox 360 without an Internet connection then you don't have the license for that game on that console, which is likely the case here with Killer Instinct.  Someone logged into a console that was not their "Home Console" and downloaded the DLC content to it for use in the tournament.  Internet connection goes down and so does the ability to access LIVE as well as that content.
> 
> That is why the "transfer licenses" option is there.  To provide a legitimate way of moving your digital content to, and accessing it on, a new console.  Otherwise I could just download my profile and content to all my friends consoles  and they'd have a shit-ton of free games seeing as 90% of my 360 game collection is digital.


Wait shit you're exactly right. 
I forgot I bought my 360 used and downloaded my Gamertag to it, but didn't do a license transfer because I couldn't until a few months later. I don't think I ever did it actually. 
Thanks for the correction there, I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 19, 2013)

I always knew this would happen.
Well I'm going for PS4 anyways


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I always knew this would happen.
> Well I'm going for PS4 anyways


But again, as had already been explained, this isn't the case anymore, it's misinformed. 
The stupid topic title just hasn't been changed yet


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I don't get this.
> This is literally the first and ONLY reported incident of this stuff happening.
> How the hell can we just immediately assume they already put it back in?
> As someone who has 2 digital titles (Killer instinct And Ryse Son of Rome)
> ...


 

Microsoft is satan. You don't ask for proof that satan is bad do you? No. Checkmate Chavo.


In other news, GBAtemp has finally hit Kotaku status.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No it isn't - read the source.
> 
> Because we literally just saw it on the screen, ergo it's _"in there"_.


http://www.cinemablend.com/m/games/Microsoft-There-24-Hour-DRM-Check-Xbox-One-61134.html
We Have our follow up, and looks like this WASN'T THE CASE. 
Like was stated a bunch of times, but we now have an official follow up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.cinemablend.com/m/games/Microsoft-There-24-Hour-DRM-Check-Xbox-One-61134.html
> We Have our follow up, and looks like this WASN'T THE CASE.
> Like was stated a bunch of times, but we now have an official follow up.


Read the articles you're posting. It's literally working against your case.


> *Technically*, while still engaged in a match and having the system exit the game to ask you to either insert the disc or have the original owner log-in or to reconnect to Xbox Live for verification purposes, *still ties into the direct definition of digital rights management*, which is aimed to manage the digital rights of consumers using digital content. In simple terms, *it's a security measure*. Sadly,* this doesn't exactly explain why it happened or what caused it*. According to Arturo Sanchez, the event organizer and the one live-streaming the event when the incident involving DRM occurred, he's still baffled as to what happened, saying...
> 
> *Insert Tweet*
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a Microsoft praetorian here - it's still digital rights management even if they don't call it that. I'll edit the OP when I get some spare time to remove the 24-hour check reference, but this is still a form of DRM that's triggered by a currently unknown factor.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Read the articles you're posting. It's literally working against your case.
> 
> You don't have to be a Microsoft praetorian here - it's still digital rights management even if they don't call it that. I'll edit the OP when I get some spare time to remove the 24-hour check reference, but this is still a form of DRM that's triggered by a currently unknown factor.


No I completely understand that part. 
I was rendering to the check in you originally thought this was about. 
We've already been discussing the licensing things above, so I understand that part. 
It is strange why they were kicked out so suddenly but it's (SEMI) understandable as to why it occurred. 
As was stated, they don't really know what the hecky caused it to happen. But we will hopefully know soon enough whether it was just a weird fluke or some hidden case.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> No I completely understand that part.
> I was rendering to the check in you originally thought this was about.
> We've already been discussing the licensing things above, so I understand that part.
> It is strange why they were kicked out so suddenly but it's (SEMI) understandable as to why it occurred.
> As was stated, they don't really know what the hecky caused it to happen. But we will hopefully know soon enough whether it was just a weird fluke or some hidden case.


 
Oh, don't worry - I'm a responsible member, I take care of my threads and will adjust the OP to be less confusing as quick as I can. There is indeed no 24-hour check, what's far more likely is that the XBox One did the whole _"Try a game out on any account for 1 hour"_ thing they were talking about some time ago and once that time has passed, it checked for a license on the profile which naturally wasn't there since it was some gamer's profile and the system was offline so it couldn't update them, which is perfectly acceptable DRM, all things considered. I too eagerly wait for more details on the matter and I'm glad that the 24-hour check was not implemented.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Read the articles you're posting. It's literally working against your case.
> 
> You don't have to be a Microsoft praetorian here - it's still digital rights management even if they don't call it that. I'll edit the OP when I get some spare time to remove the 24-hour check reference, but this is still a form of DRM that's triggered by a currently unknown factor.


Or triggered by what I posted above...

So is the issue here that they have "a form of DRM"?  I hope that's not your issue with this...

-edit
Err missed the last page...  Sorry guy.


----------

